# Embryoglue



## mimi xx (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi ladies, 
We are about to start our 5th treatment at Homerton. 
I have been looking into Embryoglue has anyone had this? 
I don't think my hospital use it but I'm desperate to give it ago. 
Does anyone know if you can buy it private and give it to the hospital to use?? Or do you think you can demand it to be used?

Xxx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

I know my clinic and others offer this as standard. So I'm thinking there must be some good in it. If you can buy it I would. Speak to your clinic as it will be them usung it.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Mimi

No harm in asking but I imagine it unlikely I can't see the clinic taking meds to use from elsewhere everything's so strict and controlled, I wouldn't imagine you would but it with a license either? 

Don't worry too much if you don't get it, the substance used in embryo glue (begins with H name escapes me) occurs naturally anyway, your just it some extra

I used it but BFN

Good luck

L x


----------



## mimi xx (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.
I will give the hospital a call tomorrow I'm sure they no me by now with all the calls I make lol
Xx


----------

